# Composers as kids.



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Can anyone guess who the young chap in the middle is? He grew up to be a fine organist.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Poor Felix would have been teased mercilessly had he attended American public schools in the 20th century!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Portamento said:


> Can anyone guess who the young chap in the middle is? He grew up to be a fine organist.
> 
> View attachment 94742


Looks a bit like Max Reger.

Fugue-en' handsome!!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Looks a bit like Max Reger.
> 
> Fugue-en' handsome!!


Too easy, huh?

Try this one (no hint this time! :devil.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Portamento said:


> Too easy, huh?
> 
> Try this one (no hint this time! :devil.
> 
> View attachment 94755


He as the eyes of a Hungary's best non-pianist composer, so he must be Bartok.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

dillonp2020 said:


> He as the eyes of a Hungary's best non-pianist composer, so he must be Bartok.


You guys are too good!

Next:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Portamento said:


> Too easy, huh?
> 
> Try this one (no hint this time! :devil.
> 
> View attachment 94755


Looks to me like Bartók, off the top of my head.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Portamento said:


> You guys are too good!
> 
> Next:
> 
> View attachment 94757


Looks like Alban Berg. Probably wrong.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> View attachment 94746
> 
> 
> Poor Felix would have been teased mercilessly had he attended American public schools in the 20th century!


I'm sure if he played his Violin Concerto during recess in the schoolyard, the other kids would get the idea of beating him to a pulp right out of their devilish little heads. :lol:


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Looks like Alban Berg. Probably wrong.


I give up! It's your turn to make me guess.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> I'm sure if he played his Violin Concerto during recess in the schoolyard, the other kids would get the idea of beating him to a pulp right out of their devilish little heads. :lol:


Perhaps, but I think the kids who played classical music during recess got beat up even more than the other kids! Perhaps Felix could have cut off the bullying by coming up with some good stories about how he played his bagpipes for the dames in Fingal's Cave! :lol:

On the bright side, at least Felix didn't go to school with Richard Wagner!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Perhaps, but I think the kids who played classical music during recess got beat up even more than the other kids! Perhaps Felix could have cut off the bullying by coming up with some good stories about how he played his bagpipes for the dames in Fingal's Cave! :lol:
> 
> On the bright side, at least Felix didn't go to school with Richard Wagner!


Fingal's Cave. Sounds like a bar I would hit to meet women on a Saturday night.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Fingal's Cave. Sounds like a bar I would hit to meet women on a Saturday night.


So you're saying you'd go to Fingal's Cave to get some Fanny?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Klassik said:


> So you're saying you'd go to Fingal's Cave to get some Fanny?


Yes, he'd gladly finger - umm, I mean _Fingal _- that cave!! :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Portamento said:


> You guys are too good!
> 
> Next:
> 
> View attachment 94757


Have you ever heard of Tinypic reverse search or google pictures for that matter......


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Yes, he'd gladly finger - umm, I mean _Fingal _- that cave!! :lol:


Yes, but I don't do "alternate" fingering.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

If only to get away from the reprehensible Fingal's/fingers puns, who's this infant maestro?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pat Fairlea said:


> If only to get away from the reprehensible Fingal's/fingers puns, who's this infant maestro?
> View attachment 94900


He's British his name: Benjamin Britten.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Pugg said:


> He's British his name: Benjamin Britten.


Yes, that's young Ben.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I got two:

*#1*
(This one's easy.)








*#2*








Harder I presume.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Second one has the same facial expression and features of Mahler. Eyes and lips mostly. Couldn't tell you the first.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

My, what scowl you have already, young man! Be careful that doesn't pose a habit!  









And this one is just adorable...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

^ 

Knowing you a_ little bit,_ something Russian?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Have you ever heard of Tinypic reverse search or google pictures for that matter......


That is cheating.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Portamento said:


> I got two:
> 
> *#1*
> (This one's easy.)
> ...


Yep, #2 is little Gustav M. He looks a little as though he's just come from rubbing his mother's temples during one of his father's rages.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> My, what scowl you have already, young man! Be careful that doesn't pose a habit!
> 
> View attachment 94920
> 
> ...


Second one I think is Prokofiev, not entirely sure.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Totenfeier said:


> Yep, #2 is little Gustav M. He looks a little as though he's just come from rubbing his mother's temples during one of his father's rages.


Right on. It's little Mahler (probably composing a symphony in his head).


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Portamento said:


> I got two:
> 
> *#1*
> View attachment 94914


Can anyone guess who this is?

Here's a hint: (He's French)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Second one I think is Prokofiev, not entirely sure.


Bingo! Prokofiev looks like he was a fiesty little baby! Enfante Terrible, no joke!

As for the other, it's obvious if you know a little bit about me.  So cute he learned to scowl at such a young age though... Some people were just born with it!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Bingo! Prokofiev looks like he was a fiesty little baby! Enfante Terrible, no joke!
> 
> As for the other, it's obvious if you know a little bit about me.  So cute he learned to scowl at such a young age though... Some people were just born with it!


Called a golden spoon in the mouth, as for the first remark, I sensed your love for Russian music.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Called a golden spoon in the mouth, as for the first remark, I sensed your love for Russian music.


It's possible I overestimate my reputation on this forum. After all, I hardly say that much on this forum anymore, I just browse stuff. My posts are in the back corners.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Portamento said:


> Can anyone guess who this is?
> 
> View attachment 94914
> 
> ...


Milhaud. He can't be that young in this picture; he looks pretty much as he did as an adult. Unless he was just an old looking kid?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It's possible I overestimate my reputation on this forum. After all, I hardly say that much on this forum anymore, I just browse stuff. My posts are in the back corners.


And yet I find them, it can take a day but I know about your music making/ audience and performances.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Pugg said:


> And yet I find them, it can take a day but I know about your music making/ audience and performances.


Fine, I will say it. It's Glazunov, age 7. ^_^


----------

